# Sasha has been ill needs positive prayer & thoughts



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha has been ill with symptoms similiar to those Kodi has been exhibiting. Took her in again today for blood work, hopefully it is nothing but a virus. She needs to be able to keep her chicken & rice down. Poor baby, she thinks I am being a mean mommy "no treats", although she won't take them if offered unless it is after her meds kick in.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Baby - I sure hope it is just a virus as well. Give her extra hugs and tell her the 4 L's send her hugs


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh no!!  poor little girl.... I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Sasha. I hope it's nothing serious and she feel better today


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor girl and poor you! Did she need to be hospitalized? At least it sounds like she's home now. If it's anything like what Kodi had, don't let them take her off the meds too soon. As soon as Kodi was back on his meds, he felt fine again. Now we've stopped the Pepcid, but he'll be on the Sucralfate for a month.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Shasha gets better quickly.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Linda, that Sasha's not feeling well. Certainly pray that soon she'll be as right as rain again.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope Sasha is feeling better today. I am sorry to learn that she has not been feeling well. Certainly hope it is nothing serious!

Karen, good to hear Kodi continues to do well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I know how nerve racking it can be with them because they can't tell us what is wrong and that is the worst, not knowing why they are sick 

Sending some healing hugs her way! :kiss: Keep us posted!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping Sasha bounces back quickly--sending good wishes

Karen-Great to read Kodi is doing much better!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am sorry to here Sasha is not feeling well We will be thinking of her and hope she is better soon.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no Linda! I hope Sasha is feeling better today.

Sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

She is on Pepcid and Cerena (sp) for now, her blood work should be in today. Hopefully, it will show normal and I can just use it for pre teeth cleaning check up in the next 2 months. I will ask them to keep her on the meds they also gave me a Probiotic to put in her food but I am holding off until she goes at least a couple of days acting normal. Hope Kodi remains happy and healthy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry Sasha isn't feeling well. Hope the meds will kick in quickly and do the trick.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you Linda and your lovely girl, Sasha. It's hard..the worrying...she's going to be okay...I'm sure of it! Reenie and Kirby


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

~~Sending healing vibes Sasha's way.~~


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

get well soon!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope Sasha improves rapidly!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Get well soon Sasha.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Vomiting? Diarrhea? Poor Appetite? Decreased Activity? Decreased Mood? Tell us more please.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope Sasha starts to feel better soon :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope she feels better soon. I know how horrible we feel when out furbabies aren't well. If only they could tell us what hurts.


----------



## Leela'sMom (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope Sasha feels better soon. It's the worst when your puppy is sick and you don't know how to make them feel better. On a side note- we live in Renton too!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

How is Sasha?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for all the well wishes. Just got off the phone with the vet and Sasha's blood work is great so the vet thinks it is a virus. He wants me to keep her on pepcid for at least two weeks and finish her cerena. Of course if she vomits again he wants to see her for an xray. She seems to be doing much better has not vomited since Wednesday morning. Thank you again for the well wishes. They certainly steal our hearts. Linda & Sasha too!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad she's doing better!


----------

